# this is my favorite youtube timber framer:



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

he uses all hand tools (except for the little tractor to transport his trees)

i love his old school crane (in first vid)

i thought his craftsmanship needed more viewers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcLaVZMqQdM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT8ghjzEVeE


----------



## tradewater (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you very much for the link. I thoroughly enjoyed watching "Mr. Chickadee" 's videos!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is some time consuming work, but it is interesting to watch, thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

he's starting to raise it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPaVWd3SKl4


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Just wondering how he kept the wall from sliding when he started raising it, I didn't see anything to keep it from sliding. Watching him use the brace and bit sure brought back bad memories for me, I hated those things.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I enjoyed the videos, but I wish I could have seen how he flatten the logs. Thanks for sharing this


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

That's pretty cool. Added to my subscription list. I'd pay for a cd of nothing but the sound of those birds and him working wood. Even my wife found it all very relaxing


----------



## cib (Sep 16, 2011)

I know this is an older thread but I agree. I really enjoy his videos.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

If you get the chance, look for videos of Dick Proenneke, "Alone in the Wilderness". He built a cabin and lived in it for 30 years, mostly alone in Alaska.

I was amazed at the hand sawn boards he made for shelves. They looked perfectly straight and even thickness. I have trouble hand sawing a straight line through a 2x4.


----------



## TheTradesmanChannel (Jun 6, 2017)

His channel is great, good for us timber framing junkies.


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello JohnMark, et al,

I am very pleased that you brought attention to Joshua's work and his videos. (I was there about 3 weeks ago for a visit)

Joshua, besides being a dear friend and fellow Marine, is a student of mine. He does not participate on forums much (if at all?) but I will pass your kind words of praise onto to him. 

If you have any detailed questions..??...I will be glad to address them...

Warm Regards, and again thanks to all for noticing and watching his and his wife's videos!!


----------



## WoodAddict (Jun 7, 2017)

That is very nice to from you Jay! I think there are enough people who want to ask him questions in person


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

WoodAddict said:


> That is very nice to from you Jay! I think there are enough people who want to ask him questions in person



Josh tries to handle what he can on his channel most of the time...

I handle other stuff when he asks me to and/or is overburdened...He and I may teach together, and we have discuss several project/class possibility outlines...

As of now, he does not do "in person" answering of questions at his place, or on forums...I field those when I have time to...


----------

